# Hot Water Redfish, Sharks, and More!



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I've ran about 10 trips in the last few weeks. Some of them have been tough, especially on rough water days but we also had some very good trips mixed in. Once the weather cools off a bit we will be able to pattern the fish. It is somewhat of a guessing game from day to day at the moment. None the less, we are finding some nice schools of reds off the beach, plenty of blacktip sharks in the bay, and hooking some big Tarpon in the as well. Supposedly, there is a cold front coming in next week. Cooler waters should get the fish stirring. I will keep everyone updated.

Brant


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like a bunch of happy customers. Great work, I'm ready for the cool air/water myself.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

We are all ready for it to cool off


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

nice job capt
bulls are still running the beach 
that was the last place i seen yah and ur still put up a beatin on um ( dream JOB )


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice pics. Love to see those Pensacola Bay Blacktips!


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sharks*

The sharks are still all along the beach. I flew down the beach from Perdido pass to the west end of little lagoon at about 700ft & there were sharks all along that stretch. The biggest concentration was on the east side of Perdido pass, right close to the wall. I'll bet there were at least 25 sharks right there. The tide was still coming in & I guess it was last call for breakfast.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Any Tarpon photos, Brant?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Any Tarpon photos, Brant?


No, we haven't gotten any to the boat. Had a bunch of shook hooks. Just bad luck.


----------

